# water leak in Fleetwood Pace Arrow rear bedroom



## Harry (Oct 18, 2006)

Help!  We have a 2002 Pace Arrow.  Everytime it rains, we get water in from both side of the slide outs.  It enters at the floor.  We have made certain the flaps are flush against the slide and have purchased foam pipe, cut in half and placed in addition to flap.  We wtill receive water at floor level.  Any ideas?  I have run out of them.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 18, 2006)

Re: water leak in Fleetwood Pace Arrow rear bedroom

It sounds as though you either need new seals, or you need the slide adjusted. But this leak problem is a serious one as it will damage the floors if you let it continue for long.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 18, 2006)

Re: water leak in Fleetwood Pace Arrow rear bedroom

Does the water come in with the slide in and out?


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: water leak in Fleetwood Pace Arrow rear bedroom

Check where the slide seal meets the lower molding on the slideout sides.  Sometimes there is a gap there and water can run inside and drip on the carpet.  Especially if the moding is put on at an angle from the outside to inside.  Yes I have actually seen this.  The factories fix is to build a dam just at the point where the seal meets the molding using sealant.  Sounds ugly but actually works and isn't noticable unless you are looking for it.


----------

